# ملف وورد به تجميع كل المشاكل التنفيذيه وحلولها اهداء الى مهندسنا رزق الحجاوى



## eng.a.h2009 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

استاذنا مهندس رزق 

لقد قمت بتجميع كل المشاكل التنفيذيه والذى قمت به سيادتك فى الموضوع "مشاكل تنفيذيه وحلول هندسيه"وقمت بوضع كل مشكله وتجميع الحلول والردود الخاصه بكل مشكله مع بعضها وذلك فى ملف وورد وقمت بتنسيقه وطبعا كل مشكله والردود منسوبه لاصحابها واتمنى ان افيد به الجميع

وارجو من المهندس رزق الاطلاع عليه

http://www.4shared.com/file/foLZxPtk/___.html


----------



## samy2050anan (11 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## magdyamdb (11 سبتمبر 2011)

www.ifile.it
أرفع علي هذا الموقع و ستجد اللينك للملف أنسخه و ضعه في منتدانا الحبيب شكرا


----------



## magdyamdb (11 سبتمبر 2011)

also
www.mediafire.com


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> استاذنا مهندس رزق
> لقد قمت بتجميع كل المشاكل التنفيذيه والذى قمت به سيادتك فى الموضوع "مشاكل تنفيذيه وحلول هندسيه"وقمت بوضع كل مشكله وتجميع الحلول والردود الخاصه بكل مشكله مع بعضها وذلك فى ملف وورد وقمت بتنسيقه وطبعى هذا كل مشكله والردود منسوبه لاصحابها
> والمشكله ان الملف بعد تجميعه حجمه حوالى 70 ميجا ولا استطيع ارفاقه على المنتدى ولا اعرف طريقة رفع الملفات على المواقع الاخرى ههل يوجد من يرشدنى الى الطريقه لانه ملف جميل جدا ومفيد واتمنى ان افيد به الجميع
> وارجو من المهندس رزق الاطلاع عليه


السلام عليكم
في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل على هذه المبادرة الطيبة منك وعلى الجهد المخلص الذي بذلته ، فانا اعرك مدى الجهد الذي يحتاجة ترتيب وتنسيق المشاركات في موضوع "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " ،وهناك ايضا مشاركات كان يتم الرد في على الاسئلة التنفيذية والمشاكل خارج هذا الموضوع وهي تحتاج الى جهد كبير لضمها وترتيبها وتبويبها فهي كثيرة ولله الحمد وفي اكثر من مجال.
وان شاءالله بعد تنزيلها اتمنى ممن لديهم الخبرة في التنسيق او تصحيح ما ورد من معلومات وساقوم باذن الله بمراجعهتا وتدقيقها واعادة نشرها.
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالمشاركة
وتحياتي لكم جميعا 
وبارك الله في جهدكم وعملكم


----------



## usama_usama2003 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل على هذه المبادرة الطيبة منك وعلى الجهد المخلص الذي بذلته ، فانا اعرك مدى الجهد الذي يحتاجة ترتيب وتنسيق المشاركات في موضوع "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " ،وهناك ايضا مشاركات كان يتم الرد في على الاسئلة التنفيذية والمشاكل خارج هذا الموضوع وهي تحتاج الى جهد كبير لضمها وترتيبها وتبويبها فهي كثيرة ولله الحمد وفي اكثر من مجال.
> وان شاءالله بعد تنزيلها اتمنى ممن لديهم الخبرة في التنسيق او تصحيح ما ورد من معلومات وساقوم باذن الله بمراجعهتا وتدقيقها واعادة نشرها.
> مع تمنياتي للجميع بالمشاركة
> ...




ان شاء الله تكملها وتكون 

( موسوعه المهندس رزق حجاوي ) 
( مشاكل تنفيذيه وحلول هندسيه )


----------



## samy2050anan (12 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل على هذه المبادرة الطيبة منك وعلى الجهد المخلص الذي بذلته ، فانا اعرك مدى الجهد الذي يحتاجة ترتيب وتنسيق المشاركات في موضوع "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " ،وهناك ايضا مشاركات كان يتم الرد في على الاسئلة التنفيذية والمشاكل خارج هذا الموضوع وهي تحتاج الى جهد كبير لضمها وترتيبها وتبويبها فهي كثيرة ولله الحمد وفي اكثر من مجال.
> وان شاءالله بعد تنزيلها اتمنى ممن لديهم الخبرة في التنسيق او تصحيح ما ورد من معلومات وساقوم باذن الله بمراجعهتا وتدقيقها واعادة نشرها.
> مع تمنياتي للجميع بالمشاركة
> ...



*الكبير كبير باخلاقه و علمه​*


----------



## anass81 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

مشكور على هذه المبادرة

بالنسبة للرفع , راجع الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t245730.html


----------



## محمد المختارعربى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد المختارعربى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم فرج هم اخواننا في سوريا وكل المسلمين اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## JSM (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مبادرة طيبة


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت ترفعهم


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورين جدا الاخوه الاعزاء وساقوم برفع الملف ان شاء الله فى اقرب وقت واشكرك مهندس رزق فانت كبير دائما بعلمك واخلاقك وانا احترمك بشده واشكر المهندس انس لمشاركته


----------



## Moh_agawi (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود مشكور جداً 

ولكن!!

أين هو الملف؟


----------



## engnieer_moh (12 سبتمبر 2011)

يا اخى اسهل موقع ترفع عليه هو 4shared 
فقط سجل فى الموقع وبعدين ارفع اللى انت عايزه


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

حاضر والله بحاول ارفع الملف بس النت عندى ضعيف شويه لان العدد كتير على الشبكه بحاول استغل وقت يكون متاخر شويه بالليل علشان العدد يكون اقل


----------



## sherif_2007 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> استاذنا مهندس رزق
> 
> لقد قمت بتجميع كل المشاكل التنفيذيه والذى قمت به سيادتك فى الموضوع "مشاكل تنفيذيه وحلول هندسيه"وقمت بوضع كل مشكله وتجميع الحلول والردود الخاصه بكل مشكله مع بعضها وذلك فى ملف وورد وقمت بتنسيقه وطبعا كل مشكله والردود منسوبه لاصحابها
> 
> ...




جزاك الله خيراً و أنا والله كنت بدأت فى تجميع مشاركات أستاذنا رزق 
فى نفس الموضوع بس للأسف حصلت ظروف خاصة شغلتنى عن إستكمال التجميع ..
شكراً جزيلاً لك
​


رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل على هذه المبادرة الطيبة منك وعلى الجهد المخلص الذي بذلته ، فانا اعرك مدى الجهد الذي يحتاجة ترتيب وتنسيق المشاركات في موضوع "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " ،وهناك ايضا مشاركات كان يتم الرد في على الاسئلة التنفيذية والمشاكل خارج هذا الموضوع وهي تحتاج الى جهد كبير لضمها وترتيبها وتبويبها فهي كثيرة ولله الحمد وفي اكثر من مجال.
> وان شاءالله بعد تنزيلها اتمنى ممن لديهم الخبرة في التنسيق او تصحيح ما ورد من معلومات وساقوم باذن الله بمراجعهتا وتدقيقها واعادة نشرها.
> مع تمنياتي للجميع بالمشاركة
> ...




شكراً يا أستاذنا و زادك الله من علمه و فضله .. ألف شكر 
​


----------



## hassan_smart11 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

نحن في الانتظار


----------



## محمد الجفري (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف شكر ونحن في الانتظار


----------



## kareem_tornado (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزااك الله خيرا 
وفى انتظارك


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوانى الاعزاء هذا هو رابط الملف على الفور شير ومعزرة على التأخير لان النت عندى ضعيف شويه 

http://www.4shared.com/file/foLZxPtk/___.html

وشكرا لكم


----------



## samy2050anan (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشاكل تنفيذيه و حلول هندسيه*

*


eng.a.h2009 قال:



اخوانى الاعزاء هذا هو رابط الملف على الفور شير ومعزرة على التأخير لان النت عندى ضعيف شويه 

http://www.4shared.com/file/folzxptk/___.html

وشكرا لكم

أنقر للتوسيع...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​
مشاكل تنفيذيه و حلول هندسيه

http://www.4shared.com/document/mWUbNcxE/____.html​*


----------



## doha_4all (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء هذا هو رابط الملف على الفور شير ومعزرة على التأخير لان النت عندى ضعيف شويه
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/folzxptk/___.html
> 
> وشكرا لكم


السلام عليكم
في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل على هذه المبادرة الطيبة منك وعلى الجهد المخلص الذي بذلته ، فانا اعرف مدى الجهد الذي يحتاجة ترتيب وتنسيق المشاركات في موضوع "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " ،وهناك ايضا مشاركات كان يتم الرد في على الاسئلة التنفيذية والمشاكل خارج هذا الموضوع وهي تحتاج الى جهد كبير لضمها وترتيبها وتبويبها فهي كثيرة ولله الحمد وفي اكثر من مجال.
وان شاءالله بعد تنزيلها اتمنى ممن لديهم الخبرة في التنسيق او تصحيح ما ورد من معلومات وساقوم باذن الله بمراجعهتا وتدقيقها واعادة نشرها.
اتمنى ممن لديه الوقت بان يعمل على وضع فهرس في المقدمة ووضع المواضيع المتشابهة تحت عنوان واحد ليسهل الرجوع لها. وهذا لا يقلل من قيمة الجهد المبذول .
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالمشاركة
وتحياتي لكم جميعا 
وبارك الله في جهدكم وعملكم


----------



## anass81 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء هذا هو رابط الملف على الفور شير ومعزرة على التأخير لان النت عندى ضعيف شويه
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/folzxptk/___.html
> 
> وشكرا لكم


 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود المميز

تم اضافة الرابط الى المشاركة الأولى


----------



## JSM (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## التوأم (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير كم كنت اتمنا ان يتم تجميع هذة المشاركات وما كنت اتمنة الحمد لله تحقق فجزاك الله وانت والمهندس القدير رزق خيرا فى الدنيا والاخيرة


----------



## nasser kamal (13 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكركم جميعا على هذه الكلمات الرقيقه واتمنى ان اكون فى خدمة هذا الملتقى الاكثر من رائع بما فيه من اشخاص ومعلومات قيمه جدا ولقد فكرت كثيرا كيف اقوم بخدمة هذا المنتدى وكلما فكرت فى موضوع اجد المنتدى به الكثير 

واحب ان انوه اننى مهندس حديث التخرج(دفعة 2009) ولقد استفدت كثيرا من هذا الملف وان شاء الله ساقوم بطباعته 
واجعله معى كمرجع مهم يمكن الاستفاده به كثيرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> استاذنا مهندس رزق
> 
> لقد قمت بتجميع كل المشاكل التنفيذيه والذى قمت به سيادتك فى الموضوع "مشاكل تنفيذيه وحلول هندسيه"وقمت بوضع كل مشكله وتجميع الحلول والردود الخاصه بكل مشكله مع بعضها وذلك فى ملف وورد وقمت بتنسيقه وطبعا كل مشكله والردود منسوبه لاصحابها واتمنى ان افيد به الجميع
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا لك زميلى الفاضل

أن المهندس رزق هو علم ومنارة للعلم والمعرفة بملتقى المهندسيين العرب
فدائما تجد لديه المعرفة الواسعة والخبرات المتنوعة والأجابات الحاسمة للكثير والكثير من المشكلات الهندسية ...
ما من سؤال يجيب عليه إلا وتجد كنزا هائلا من المراجع وصور من مواقع التنفيذ المختلفة تعود لمشروعات عملاقة ومتميزة 
تجد كل تلك المعلومات مقدمة لك ومبوبة ومرتبة بطريقة تفوق الوصف قلما تجدها حتى فى أعرق المراجع الهندسية المختلفة 
وما من سأل يتقدم بسؤال إلا وتجده يجيب على جميع الأسئلة مهما كانت - طالما كانت بمجال تخصصه 

ماذا يقدم له بعد هذا النهر من العطاء من العلم والمعرفة والخبرات والتى لا تقدر بثمن

فهو قدوة لنا جميعا علما وأدبا وخبرة ...

أتمنى زميلى الفاضل بعد تلك المبادرة الطيبة منك وذلك الجهد المميز أن نرد ولو قدرا ضئيلا من جميل أستاذنا الجليل رزق حجاوى- وكما أشار الكثير من زملائنا الأفاضل - بتجميع وتبويب كل تلك الموضوعات التى قام بها وعمل موسوعة المشاكل الهندسية للمهندس القدير رزق حجاوى 

متمنيا له ولكل زملائى الأجلاء التوفيق الدائم بإذن الله

مرة أخرى زميلى الفاصل أتقدم لك بخالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ahmed_d (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
جاري التنزيل


----------



## cappotchi (13 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> اشكركم جميعا على هذه الكلمات الرقيقه واتمنى ان اكون فى خدمة هذا الملتقى الاكثر من رائع بما فيه من اشخاص ومعلومات قيمه جدا ولقد فكرت كثيرا كيف اقوم بخدمة هذا المنتدى وكلما فكرت فى موضوع اجد المنتدى به الكثير
> 
> واحب ان انوه اننى مهندس حديث التخرج(دفعة 2009) ولقد استفدت كثيرا من هذا الملف وان شاء الله ساقوم بطباعته
> واجعله معى كمرجع مهم يمكن الاستفاده به كثيرا




عمل ممتاز تشكر عليه :20:
جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## هيثم محمد على (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Eng.zeky (13 سبتمبر 2011)

_عمل ممتاز تشكر عليه
جزاك الله خيرا
_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> اشكركم جميعا على هذه الكلمات الرقيقه واتمنى ان اكون فى خدمة هذا الملتقى الاكثر من رائع بما فيه من اشخاص ومعلومات قيمه جدا ولقد فكرت كثيرا كيف اقوم بخدمة هذا المنتدى وكلما فكرت فى موضوع اجد المنتدى به الكثير
> 
> واحب ان انوه اننى مهندس حديث التخرج(دفعة 2009) ولقد استفدت كثيرا من هذا الملف وان شاء الله ساقوم بطباعته
> واجعله معى كمرجع مهم يمكن الاستفاده به كثيرا


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذا التطوع واتمنى ان تعرفنا بنفسك لكي اشكرك شخصيا.
وبهذه المناسبة كم كنت اتمنى ان يكون الدخول للمنتدى من خلال اسمائنا الحقيقية وليس اسماء مستعاره فهذا منتدى هندسي وليس فيه ما نحتاج اليه لاخفاء انفسنا وراء اسماء مستعارة .
مع تاكدي على الاسماء المستعارة ان تكون مهذبة لانه فيها احترام لشخص المشترك والاهم احترام للاعضاء المشاركين في المنتدى .
والحمدلله ان ظاهرة الاسماء غير اللائقة قد قلت كثيرا حتى تكاد تكون معدومة بعد ان عانى الكثير من الاسماء غير اللائقة في وقت سابق حيث تصدت الادارة والمراقبين لتلك الظاهرة .
مع تحياتي للجميع.


----------



## جلال طاهر (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
السيد المحترم المهندس رزق اشكرك كثيرا جدا على كلماتك ولكن من يجب علينا شكره هوسيادتكم لانكم اصحاب هذه الفكره الرائعه والمفيده بكل المقاييس وخصوصا للمهندسين الجدد فعندما يقع المهندس الجديث فى مشكله ما من هذه المشاكل لا يعرف ماذا يفعل ولكن ما وجدناه فى هذا الموضوع "مشاكل تنفيذيه وحلول هندسيه " يعطى افكار وحلول ويثرى افكارنا 
وبخصوص طلبك لمعرفتى فاسمى المستعار هو اختصار لاسمى
انا اسمى عبدالحفيظ من مصر دفعة 2009 واعمل حاليا بالسعوديه بمؤسسه فى الرياض ولكن حاليا لدينا موقع بنجران اعمل به
وزى ماقولت من يستحق الشكر فهو حضرتك وليس انا لانه واجب علينا افادة الجميع مثل ما نستفيد نحن ايضا
وشكرا لكم


----------



## iraqivisionary (18 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد


----------



## aymanallam (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا*​


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جهد طيب مشكور عليه


----------



## عبدالقادر باكثير (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## طلال السعدي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمك الجميع


----------



## كيرو عبده (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الله الموفق​


----------



## amr awad (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سندريلا الشام (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
شكرا كتير


----------



## محمد حارس (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكر*

بارك الله فيكما و عليكما و زاد اللهم بكما البشر نفعا


----------



## عمرو فرج ذكى (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على هذا الملف


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (27 سبتمبر 2011)

والله كم انتم رائعون .... كم انا سعيد باني محاط بمجموعة من اروع واطيب الناس مثلكم ... واشكركم علي مجهوداتكم الرائعة دي ... وجمعنا الله واياكم في جنة النعيم


----------



## أبو نادر (27 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?ccwlr90b3u7k00z*
لأجل عيون الاخوة في الملتقى ولاجل استاذنا الفاضل م رزق حجاوي
نقدم لكم الرابط على ميديا فاير وعلى شكل ملف بي دي اف


لاتنسوا اهل سوريا من الدعاء*


----------



## Mr Perfect (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم....شكرا جزيلا ..مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخى الفاضل ولك منى التحيه والتقدير​


----------



## sherif abbady (25 أكتوبر 2011)

"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## محمدعاطف (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الاكتر من رائع


----------



## عبداللطيف صقر (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## egsaadelshemy (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرابط لا يعمل*


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك اخي على هذا الجهد وبارك الله بيك وموفق ان شاء الله لخدمة الاخوه المهندسين


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mirovic (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## maged1910 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس عبد الحفيظ .. و ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rammah (27 أكتوبر 2011)

والله ياجماعة أحرجتونى من كثرة الشكر وكثرة الردود
مع كل بارك الله فيكم وانتظروا المزيد


----------



## جلال الله (27 أكتوبر 2011)

thx


----------



## Al-Maher (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ورزقك الله السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## كيرو عبده (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمود حابر محمود (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور للجهد الرائع فى تجميع موضوع من اهم مواضيع المنتدى وننتظر جديد استاذنا رزق .


----------



## حاملة المسك (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير.. للمهندس رزق حجاوي وكل من ساهم ونظم الملف


----------



## a_eng_sh (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*اللهم أعطنا علماً نافعاً و أيماناً كاملاً و رزقاً واسعاً و شفاء من كل داء*​


----------



## abdullah1341 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر الله لكما وجزاكما خير ما يجازي عباده الصالحين


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكركم جميعا وبارك الله فيكم وهذا ما اتمناه هو خدمة اخوانى والمشاركه الفعاله والاستفاده من بعضنا كما استفدنا من عظماء هذا المنتدى


----------



## wagih khalid (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*

بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## aymanallam (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## فاضل والي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الى الاستاذ الكبير رزق حجاوي عندي سوال بخصوص تنفيذ الركائز مسبقة الصب حيث اني اراهم يحفرون ومن ثم تطرق الركائز ومن ثم يحفرون من جديد فهل لي ان اعرف من حضراتكم كيفية تنفيذ الركائز مسبقة الصب وخصوصا مناسيب الحفر والى اي عمق تطرق الركائز او متى يتوقف طرق الركيزة


----------



## sayed2051 (31 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## rms707 (22 مايو 2014)

الف الف شكر


----------



## aymnengineer (25 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونرجو اعادة نشر الموضوع مرة ثانية برابط المديا فير الاخير لانه شغال وفرج الله عنكم وعن اهل سوريا والعراق باذن الله


----------



## محمد19775 (5 ديسمبر 2015)

بارك الله بك اخي 
حبذا لو تعيد رفع ملف الوورد على مواقع اخرى بسبب حذفه من الفور شيرد


----------



## مصطفي راغب عوض (7 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
الملف الموجود على الفورشير غير صالح
برجاء وضع لينك اخر اذا امكن.
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engabdo888 (23 مارس 2016)

ياريت لو تعيد رفع ملف الوورد على مواقع اخرى بسبب حذفه من الفور شيرد​


----------

